
App That Helps Reduce Your Kid's Internet Addiction - artur_makly
https://dnslearning.org/
======
artur_makly
related : The Algorithm That Makes Preschoolers Obsessed with YouTube
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14910125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14910125)

